# [Review] Antec Kühler H2O 620



## 4Kerner (16. August 2011)

*[Review] Antec Kühler H2O 620*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*

**Inhaltsverzeichnis*Dies  ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Beim Anklicken des jeweiligen  Menüpunktes gelangt man direkt zum gewünschten Kapitel. Am Ende eines  jeden Kapitels gibt es einen Link, mit dem man hierher zurückkehrt.  Alternativ kann man auch die Zurück-Taste des Browsers oder der Maus  benutzen.
    Zudem lassen sich die Bilder in den einzelnen Kapiteln alle per Mausklick vergrößern.​

*Danksagungen*
*Einleitung*
*Technische Daten*
*Erster Eindruck*
*Design und Technik*
*Betrieb*
• Montage des Kühlers
• Anlauf- und Maximaldrehzahl des Lüfters
• Testszenario
• Temperaturverlauf mit dem mitgelieferten Lüfter
• Vergleich der Kühlleistung mit Einzel- und Doppellüfter-Bestückung
• Vergleich der Kühlleistung bei Serienlüfter-Bestückung
• Subjektive Lautstärke​
*Fazit*
*Weiterführende Links*

* 

**1. Danksagungen*An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich zuerst einmal herzlich für die schnelle Bereitstellung des Testsamples beim Antec-Team und  ganz besonders bei Christoph bedanken!

? Zur Antec-Homepage ?

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*2. Einleitung*Antecs „Quiet Computing“ Philosophie hat es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht, die Lautstärke von Computern deutlich zu verringern. Also wurde das Produktportfolio von Gehäusen und Netzteilen um CPU-Kühler erweitert. Mit dem Erstlingswerk Kühler H2O 620 wagt sich Antec direkt als neuer Hersteller auf die Bühne der Flüssigkeitskühlungen und versucht so auch im Bereich Prozessorkühlung Ruhe in das Gehäuse einkehren zu lassen sowie obendrein die CPU zuverlässig auf einem niedrigen thermischen Niveau zu halten. Dank der Kooperation mit der Firma Asetek, die zuvor schon das Konkurrenzunternehmen Corsair beliefert hat, sollte Antec eigentlich genügend Erfahrung und die nötigen Voraussetzungen an Bord gezogen haben, um ein gelungenes Gesamtpaket abzuliefern. Wie sich der heutige Testpendant gegen zwei Luftkühler aus verschiedenen Leistungsklassen schlägt und ob er eine Empfehlung wert ist, darüber wird der folgende Testartikel Aufschluss geben.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*
**3. Technische Daten*

       Maße des Kühlkörpers
           Breite: 120 mm
           Höhe: 151 mm
           Tiefe: 27 mm
 


       Material
           Bodenplatte: Kupfer
           Lamellen: Aluminium
 


       Gewicht: 700 g


       Kompatibilität
           Intel Sockel 775, 1155, 1156, 1366
           AMD Sockel AM2, AM2+, AM3, AM3+
 


       Zubehör
           Montage-Kit für alle gängigen Sockel
           1x 120mm Lüfter
           Voraufgetragene Wärmeleitpaste
 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 

*4. Erster Eindruck*In einer hochglänzend schwarzen Pappverpackung steckt der Kühler H2O 620 bei der Ankunft beim Kunden. Auf ihr wurden diverse Features dieses Antec-Produkts abgedruckt sowie ein Diagramm, welches die Kühlleistung im Vergleich zum Intel Boxed-Kühler und einer älteren Fertigwasserkühlung verdeutlichen soll. Dies und die Aufschrift „quick install | zero-maintenance™“ werden im Folgenden auf Stichhaltigkeit überprüft.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
  Nach dem Öffnen bietet sich der Anblick des H2O 620, der sich in einer Einfassung von Eierkarton-artigem Material befindet. Antec verzichtet hierbei also auf ein edles Interieur zu Gunsten der Umwelt, denn diese besteht komplett aus Recycling-Karton. Innerhalb dessen befindet sich natürlich noch neben der Hauptattraktion auch das Befestigungs-Kit, welches erlaubt, den Kühler H2O 620 sowohl auf Intel- als auch AMD-Sockeln zu befestigen. Eine Tube Wärmeleitpaste wurde nicht mitgeliefert, da diese schon voraufgetragen ist und zu einer erleichterten und schnelleren Befestigung führen soll. Unter anderem deswegen wurde die CPU-Kühlereinheit von einer Plastikabdeckung geschützt, um die Bodenplatte von Verunreinigungen wie Staub und Korrosion zu schützen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 

*5. Design und Technik*Das Gewicht von ungefähr 700 Gramm setzt sich aus der Pumpeneinheit, den Schläuchen und dem Radiator samt Kühlflüssigkeit zusammen. Die kupferne Bodenplatte, welche die Wärme des Prozessors an die laut Antec sichere, umweltfreundliche und korrosionsfreie Flüssigkeit abgibt, bekam ein glänzendes Finish[FONT=&quot] und wurde durch ein Heer von Schrauben fixiert[/FONT]. Nachdem die Flüssigkeit durch die nur 27 Millimeter hohe Pumpe gedrückt wurde geht sie auf dem Weg zum Radiator durch die Gummischläuche, welche dank ungeriffelter Oberfläche sehr flexibel im Vergleich zu anderen Fertigwasserkühlungen ist. Dank einer Länge von 33 Zentimetern sollte es viele Möglichkeiten geben, den Radiator an eine geeignete Lüfter-Aussparung anzubringen. Weil die Schläuche fest mit der CPU-Kühlereinheit verschraubt und in sie integriert wurde, gibt es keine Möglichkeit sie ohne Schäden und Garantieverlust auszutauschen und mit einem anderen Radiator zu verbinden.
  Letzterer besteht aus Aluminium und wurde selbst an den Lamellen makellos schwarz lackiert. Zwar sind verbogene Lamellen wirkungslos hinsichtlich der Kühlleistung, jedoch schmälerten ein paar von ihnen den optischen Eindruck etwas. Des weichen und dünnen Materials geschuldet, ist es aber fast nicht zu verhindern, dass einige von ihnen, ihre ursprüngliche filigrane Form änderten. Zu sehen sind diese im verbauten Zustand sowieso nicht. Der knappe Lamellenabstand von ungefähr einem Millimeter lässt erahnen, dass das volle Kühlpotential wohl erst bei einem durchsatzstarken, hochdrehenden Lüfter ausgespielt wird aber dafür eine umso größere Wärmeabgabefläche hat. Der Radiator selbst ohne Lüfter ist lediglich 27 Millimeter schmal, was die Kompatibilität zu kleineren Gehäusen wie HTPCs fördert, während der größere Bruder H2O 920 über eine fast doppelte Breite verfügen kann (und dafür auch mit gleich zwei Lüftern ausgestattet ist). Mit montiertem Lüfter wachsen die Maße um weitere 25 Millimeter auf 52 Millimeter in die Breite. Wer den Kühler mit einem anderen Ventilator ausstatten möchte, dessen Wahl ist auf Modelle beschränkt, die eine Größe von 12 Zentimetern haben und durch deren Löcher von der Vorder- zur Rückseite eine lange Schraube durchzuführen ist.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte für weitere Bilder auf den Spoiler-Button klicken.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





  Wegen der Aufschrift „Asetek“, Entwickler und Lieferant für Fertigwasserkühlungen seit 2000, auf der Verpackung ließ sich erahnen, dass es sich beim H2O 620 nicht um eine Eigenentwicklung von Antec handelt, sondern um eine Kooperation der beiden Firmen, bei welcher die Teile der Produkte mit der Bezeichnung 550LC (Radiator) und 570LC (Pumpeneinheit) von Asetek miteinander kombiniert wurden.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
  Der mitgelieferte Lüfter besitzt keinerlei Besonderheiten wie eine LED-Beleuchtung oder transparente Lüfterblätter zum Beispiel – selbst auf ein langes Kabel wurde verzichtet, was den Lüfter zur Gehäuseventilation weitestgehend ausschließt. Der Umstand, dass nur zwei Pinne des Steckers belegt sind, verhindert das Tachosignal abzulesen, was den Praxistest etwas erschwert hat. Deswegen mussten ein paar von ihnen weichen, weil sie nicht durchzuführen waren, und wurden durch andere ersetzt.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*6. Betrieb*Montage des Kühlers

  Da sowohl für aktuelle Intel- als auch AMD-Sockel das passende Montagekit mitgeliefert worden ist, erweckt die relativ große Anzahl an Teilen einen Eindruck eines schwierigen Zusammenbauprozesses, obwohl dieser keine große Kunst darstellt. Allerdings ist die Anleitung nicht immer ganz schlüssig, weil die zu verwendenden Schrauben im späteren Verlauf nicht exakt beschriftet sind. Trotzdem ging das Anbringen des Kühlers ziemlich reibungslos von statten, was an der relativ guten Bebilderung lag, wie ich im Folgenden beschreiben werde. Beachten sollte man allerdings, die Schrauben nicht zu verlieren oder zu ersetzen, denn die hier beigelegten besitzen ein zölliges Gewinde. Das Verschrauben von eigenen metrischen Schrauben kann zu Beschädigungen am Gewinde des Radiators führen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

1.Schritt
Zuerst nimmt man die schwarze Kunststoff-Backplate aus der Folie und setzt die vier Nietmuttern in die jeweiligen Löcher, die alle je nach passendem Sockel beschriftet sind. 
Anschließend zieht man das Schutzpapier der Klebestreifen ab und befestigt diese an der Backplate, damit für einen ausreichend großen Abstand zwischen Mainboard und der Backplate gesorgt ist. Ein zweiter Testeinbau ergab, dass man diese Streifen auch weglassen kann, was all diejenigen erfreuen wird, die die Unterseite des Mainboards frei von schwer entfernbaren Kleberesten halten möchten.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

2.Schritt
Nun legt man die Backplate an die Rückseite des Motherboards und führt die Enden der etwas abstehenden Aufnahme der Muttern durch die Löcher, sodass ein kleiner Teil der Nietmuttern an der Oberseite rausguckt. Es ist normal, dass die Platte etwas schräg an der Hauptplatine hängt.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

3.Schritt
  Danach klippst man die vier Schraubaufnahmen in den dazu passenden Metallhalter. Besitzer eines AMD-PCs nehmen hierzu die grünen, ein-löchrigen Aufnahmen und den rechteck-förmigen Halter. Für Intel-Systeme gelten die entsprechenden Gegenstücke (wie auf dem Bild mit allen Montageelementen zu sehen).  Für diesen Schritt braucht man noch kein Werkzeug.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

4.Schritt
  Nun setzt man die zuvor präparierten Metallhalter auf das Mainboard und arretiert die Position, sodass die Nietmuttern in die Löcher der Schraubaufnahmen greifen. Die Schrauben, welche nur unten ein kurzes Gewindestück haben, dürfen während dieses Schrittes nicht sehr tief hereingedreht werden, denn…​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

5.Schritt
  … sonst ist es nicht mehr möglich, den Kühler unter die Ausstanzungen zu drehen. Erst wenn sich diese komplett über den Gegenstücken befinden, ist sicherer Halt und gleichmäßiger Anpressdruck gewährleistet. Über Wärmeleitpaste braucht man sich bei der ersten Hochzeit, dem Zusammenkommen von CPU und Kühlplatte, keine Gedanken machen, denn die Paste befindet sich schon voraufgetragen am Kühler. Beim zweiten Mal allerdings, sofern keine Tube vorhanden, wird man um den Kauf einer neuen Wärmeleitpaste nicht herumkommen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

6.Schritt
  Abschließend muss der Radiator im Gehäuse verschraubt werden, was mit dem Anbringen des 120 Millimeter-Lüfters einhergeht. Die langen Schrauben dienen für die Option den Lüfter zwischen Gehäusewand und Radiator zu fixieren, die Kurzen, wenn er Ventilator die schon vorgewärmte Luft des Innenraums ansaugen soll. Um den Lack des Gehäuses zu schützen, können die Unterlegscheiben mit verschraubt werden.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Nun ist der Einbau vollbracht und man kann danach das Mainboard am Gehäuse verschrauben.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​​​ 
Anlauf- und Maximaldrehzahl des Lüfters ​Wie schon im Kapitel „Details und Technik“ beschrieben, besitzt der Lüfter kein Tachokabel, mit welchem man die Drehzahl per Software ablesen könnte. Laut Antec-Homepage liegt der Regelbereich zwischen 1450 und 2000 Umdrehungen pro Minute. Da ich diese Angabe nicht eigenhändig überprüfen konnte, fließt dieser Wert nicht in das Diagramm ein, was normalerweise an dieser Stelle abgebildet wäre.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
Testszenario ​Den neuen Arbeitsplatz der Kühler im folgenden Praxistest befindet sich im geschlossenen Cooler Master Centurion 590 Gehäuse. Das Netzteil befindet sich unten, sodass dieses zur Mitbelüftung keinerlei beiträgt und die Messergebnisse dadurch nicht verfälschen kann. Ein weiteres Mittel um Chancengleichheit zu gewährleisten, stellt die Angaben der Temperaturen dar. Sie werden aus dem arithmetischen Mittel der Kerntemperaturen abzüglich der Raumtemperatur ermittelt.
  Gekühlt wird ein auf 3600 MHz übertakteter Intel Core 2 Duo E8400, dessen VCore auf 1,25 Volt festgesetzt wurde und mit Prime95 eine 100%ige Auslastung erreicht. Ausgelesen wird dessen Temperatur mit Hilfe der Software "Hardware Monitor" von CPUID. Damit sich die Spreu vom Weizen trennt, wird dem System mit der Sapphire TOXIC HD4870 eingeheizt, die durch Furmark auf eine 100%ige Auslastung gebracht wird und mit einer Lüftergeschwindigkeit von 50% die Hitze im geschlossenen Gehäuse verteilt.
  Die Belüftung wird von den Cooler Master Standardlüftern übernommen. Ein Ventilator unten vorne und oben hinten soll nur die nötigste Frischluft ins Gehäuse bringen.
  Mit Strom versorgt werden die Komponenten mit dem Enermax Modu82+ 525W.

  Ein Testdurchlauf dauert 30 Minuten. Wird innerhalb dieser halben Stunde eine kritische Temperatur des Prozessors erreicht, so ist der Kühler in diesem Testlauf durchgefallen und die Temperaturwerte werden nicht in die Diagramme eingetragen.
  Im gesamten Testdurchlauf wird die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste verwendet.

  Im Folgenden findet ihr die Liste der verwendeten Hardware, die ich zuvor näher erläutert habe:


   CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (@ 3600 MHz, 1,25 VCore)
   Grafikkarte: Sapphire TOXIC Radeon HD4870, 1024 MB
   Mainboard: GigaByte GA-EP45-UD3 Rev. 1.0
   Arbeitsspeicher: OCZ Platinum XTC Edition 4GB DDR2-1066
   Festplatte: Western Digital Caviar Blue 640GB
   Netzteil: Enermax Modu82+ 525W
   Gehäuse: Cooler Master Centurion 590

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
Temperaturverlauf mit dem mitgelieferten Lüfter ​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Während dieses Tests wurde die Regelung des Lüfters automatisch von der Pumpensteuerung übernommen. Demnach drehte sich der Lüfterrotor zwischen 1450 bis 2000 pro einer Minute in Abhängigkeit zur Wassertemperatur. Da mein Testsystem leider noch keine besonders hohe Abwärme erzeugt, blieb die Drehzahl auf einem eher niedrigen Niveau.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ 
Vergleich der Kühlleistung mit Einzel- und Doppellüfter-Bestückung ​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​An diesem Diagramm sieht man deutlich, dass dieser Kühler erheblich vom gesteigerten Luftdurchsatz durch zwei montierte Lüfter profitiert – es können bis zu fünf Kelvin an Temperaturunterschied herausgeholt werden. Der schon erwähnte Grund dafür sind die sehr engen Lamellenabstände, die dem Kühler dazu verhelfen viel Wärme auf einer geringen Fläche abzuführen, wozu aber ein starker Luftdurchsatz von großem Vorteil ist.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
Vergleich der Kühlleistung bei Serienlüfter-Bestückung​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Mit nur einem Lüfter scheint der H2O 620 gleichauf mit dem Prolimatech Armageddon zu liegen und sich mit zweien deutlich von ihm abzusetzen. Leider wird die scheinbar unglaublich gute Leistung dadurch geschmälert, dass aus Mangel an anderen Montagemöglichkeiten direkt externe kalte Luft ansaugen konnte, während die übrigen Testkandidaten die durch die vollausgelastete Grafikkarte mit den abstehenden Heat-Pipes vorgewärmte Luft aus dem Innenraum durch die Lamellen pusten mussten. Trotzdem kann man, dass man den Kühler so installieren kann (oder fast schon muss), durchaus als Vorteil sehen, auch wenn das in einem Testdurchlauf wie diesem nicht unbedingt zur Vergleichbarkeit der gemessenen Temperaturwerte führt.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
Subjektive Lautstärke​Wie im Verlauf des Tests schon oft beschrieben kann ich auch in diesem Testabschnitt die genaue Drehzahl wegen eines fehlenden Tachokabels nicht ablesen und damit auch nicht mit der passenden „Klangcharakteristik“ verknüpfen. Trotzdem lässt sich die Aussage treffen, dass sich der Lüfter über das gesamte Drehzahlspektrum zumindest durch Luftrauschen bemerkbar macht – kein Wunder bei einem Drehzahlbereich, der laut Hersteller von 1450 bis 2000 Umdrehungen in der Minute reicht. Außerdem neigt der Ventilator im unteren Drehzahlbereich etwas zum Klackern, während sich der obere durch die natürlich lautere Gesamtgeräuschkulisse bemerkbar macht.
  Doch bei einer Fertigwasserkühlung muss der Lüfter nicht die einzige Geräuschquelle sein, denn auch die Pumpe kann durch nervige Geräusche und überhöhte Drehzahl auf sich aufmerksam machen. Bei diesem Exemplar gab es eine Art „Warmlaufphase“ in der Anfangszeit, in der ein Brummen und Gluckern zu hören war. Dieser Umstand verflüchtigte sich aber nach einiger Zeit, die Geräusche waren nämlich im Nachhinein äußerst dezent und in einem Abstand von einem Meter lautlos für das menschliche Ohr. Sollte die Pumpe allerdings auf Volllast laufen, kann dies wieder zu einem Brummen führen, denn die Maximaldrehzahl ist auf bis zu 1400 Umdrehungen pro Minute spezifiziert. Glücklicherweise kam ich der Geräuschkulisse zu urteilen nicht mal ansatzweise an diesen Wert heran.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*7. Fazit*Insgesamt kann das Debüt von Antec im Bereich der Flüssigkeitskühlungen besonders im Bereich der Leistung als gelungen eingeschätzt werden. Die besonders kühlen Temperaturen der H2O 620, die sich vor einer High-End-Luftkühlung nicht zu verstecken brauchten, sind unter anderem dank der flexiblen Montagemöglichkeiten zustande gekommen; denn der Lüfter konnte direkt die kalte Luft außerhalb des Gehäuses ansaugen, während gewöhnliche luftgekühlte Systeme der Hitze im Gehäuse ausgesetzt sind. Dies war nur ein Aspekt der enormen Flexibilität: da die Schläuche sehr biegsam waren sowie der Radiator zu der schmaleren Sorte gehört und damit wenig Platz verbraucht, ist auch ein HTPC als Einsatzort nicht ausgeschlossen.
  Zu keiner Selbstverständlichkeit gehört außerdem, dass das Montagekit für alle aktuellen AMD- (AM2, AM2+, AM3, AM3+) und Intel-Sockel (775, 1155, 1156, 1366) geeignet ist und dank der simpel zu befestigenden Backplate-Konstruktion für bombenfesten Halt sorgt.

  Leider hat Antec das in der Einleitung erwähnte Quiet-Computing-Konzept deutlich verfehlt. Der mitgelieferte Lüfter war stets zu hören, was auch kein Wunder ist, angesichts des spärlichen Regelbereichs von 1450 bis 2000 Umdrehungen pro Minute. Allen, die sich einen Computer zusammenbauen möchte, welcher nicht stets durch Luftrauschen oder Klackern Aufmerksamkeit erlangen soll, und dabei den H2O 620 verbauen möchten, gilt die Empfehlung, in ein oder zwei hochwertige Lüfter zu investieren. Auch als Gehäuselüfter ist der beigelegte Lüfter unbrauchbar, denn das angelötete Kabel lässt sich bezüglich der Länge eher als „Stummel“ exakter beschreiben und ein fehlender dritter Strang verhindert das Ablesen der Drehzahl.
  Erwähnenswert finde ich zudem, dass nach dem Arbeiten mit der Kühlung stets ein strenger Geruch an den Fingern haftete, der erst nach mehrmaligem Händewaschen und einer Zeitlang verflog.

  Angesichts der Tatsache, dass der Kühler H2O 620 von Antec laut Preisvergleich mit zirka 50 Euro inklusive Versand das derzeit günstigste Komplettwasserkühlungsset ist, kann man über die totale Fehlkonstruktion des Lüfter beziehungsweise dessen Drehzahlregelung hinwegsehen und eine Empfehlung als echten Preis-/ Leistungs-Tipp aussprechen!
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​​*8. Weiterführende Links* 

Antec Homepage
Weitere Informationen zum Antec Kühler H2O 620
Der Antec Kühler H2O 620 im Preisvergleich


Weitere Review und Erfahrungsberichte


----------



## Jens7385 (16. August 2011)

Schönes review, gut geschrieben und schöne Bilder. Danke für deine Mühe!


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] Antec Kühler H2O 620*

anker=a67]Subjektive Lautstärke[/anker] Wie im Verlauf des Tests schon oft beschrieben kann ich auch in diesem Testabschnitt die genaue Drehzahl wegen eines fehlenden Tachokabels nicht ablesen und damit auch nicht mit der passenden „Klangcharakteristik“ verknüpfen. Trotzdem lässt sich die Aussage treffen, dass sich der Lüfter über das gesamte Drehzahlspektrum zumindest durch Luftrauschen bemerkbar macht – kein Wunder bei einem Drehzahlbereich, der laut Hersteller von 1450 bis 2000 Umdrehungen in der Minute reicht. Außerdem neigt der Ventilator im unteren Drehzahlbereich etwas zum Klackern, während sich der obere durch die natürlich lautere Gesamtgeräuschkulisse bemerkbar macht.
Doch bei einer Fertigwasserkühlung muss der Lüfter nicht die einzige Geräuschquelle sein, denn auch die Pumpe kann durch nervige Geräusche und überhöhte Drehzahl auf sich aufmerksam machen. Bei diesem Exemplar gab es eine Art „Warmlaufphase“ in der Anfangszeit, in der ein Brummen und Gluckern zu hören war. Dieser Umstand verflüchtigte sich aber nach einiger Zeit, die Geräusche waren nämlich im Nachhinein äußerst dezent und in einem Abstand von einem Meter lautlos für das menschliche Ohr. *Sollte die Pumpe allerdings auf Volllast laufen, kann dies wieder zu einem Brummen führen, denn die Maximaldrehzahl ist auf bis zu 1400 Umdrehungen pro Minute spezifiziert. Glücklicherweise kam ich der Geräuschkulisse zu urteilen nicht mal ansatzweise an diesen Wert heran.*


Erst einmal vielen Dank für die tolle Review - hat sicherlich eine Menge Zeit und zerquetschte Extremitäten gekostet  

Nun eine Frage zu der Pumpe. Meine brummt merklich, da diese am CPU-Lüfter angeschlossen stä ndig auf den besagten 1400 U/Min läuft. Kann man die Pumpe auch runterregulieren (lassen). meine gehört zu haben, dass dies zu einer Beschädigung führen kann.

Danke schonmal 



​


----------



## 4Kerner (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] Antec Kühler H2O 620*

Danke sehr euch beiden! Ohja, in das Review ist einiges an Zeit reingeflossen, zerquetschte Extremität zum Glück eher weniger - eher wunde Fingerkuppen vom Schrauben und Fotografieren. 

Zur Sicherheit leite ich die Frage an Antec weiter, ob das Herunterregeln zu Beschädigungen führen kann. Zu Beachten ist natürlich, dass die Temperatur erheblich sinkt, wenn man die Pumpe an einen geregelten Lüfteranschluss steckt. Bei mir gab's allerdings keinen Defekt und hoffe, dass das auch so bleibt.


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] Antec Kühler H2O 620*



4Kerner schrieb:


> Danke sehr euch beiden! Ohja, in das Review ist einiges an Zeit reingeflossen, zerquetschte Extremität zum Glück eher weniger - eher wunde Fingerkuppen vom Schrauben und Fotografieren.
> 
> Zur Sicherheit leite ich die Frage an Antec weiter, ob das Herunterregeln zu Beschädigungen führen kann. Zu Beachten ist natürlich, dass die Temperatur erheblich sinkt, wenn man die Pumpe an einen geregelten Lüfteranschluss steckt. Bei mir gab's allerdings keinen Defekt und hoffe, dass das auch so bleibt.



Gehören die Finger nicht dazu ? Kann mich auch irren 

Jo danke. Mir geht es auch nur um den 2D-Modus - also dass ich mit Speedfan vll mal auf 70 oder 80 % runtergehen kann.


----------



## 4Kerner (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] Antec Kühler H2O 620*

Das schon (glaub ich zumindest auch), aber so schlimm, dass sie zerquetscht waren, ist es dann doch nicht gewesen. 

Morgen kann ich dir dann mehr sagen!


----------



## Support@ANTEC (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] Antec Kühler H2O 620*



ZeroKool1988 schrieb:


> Erst einmal vielen Dank für die tolle Review - hat sicherlich eine Menge Zeit und zerquetschte Extremitäten gekostet
> 
> Nun eine Frage zu der Pumpe. Meine brummt merklich, da diese am CPU-Lüfter angeschlossen stä ndig auf den besagten 1400 U/Min läuft. Kann man die Pumpe auch runterregulieren (lassen). meine gehört zu haben, dass dies zu einer Beschädigung führen kann.
> 
> Danke schonmal


 
Hi! 

Man sollte darauf achten, dass im BIOS die Lüftersteuerungsfunktionen abgestellt sind. Dies kann bei einigen Mainboards ebenfalls zum Brummen der Pumpe führen. 

Die Pumpe sollte stets bei 12V laufen, da die Regelung automatisch in Abhängigkeit zur Flüssigkeitstemperatur erfolgt. Dies ist ebenfalls beim Lüfter der Fall.

Wenn Ihr noch weitere Fragen habt, dann schiesst los! 

Viele Grüße,

ANTECsupport


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (17. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] Antec Kühler H2O 620*



Support@ANTEC schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Man sollte darauf achten, dass im BIOS die Lüftersteuerungsfunktionen abgestellt sind. Dies kann bei einigen Mainboards ebenfalls zum Brummen der Pumpe führen.
> 
> ...


 

Hi,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.

D.h. ich muss die Drehzahl für die Pumpe im BIOS fix auf 100 % stellen (so ist es auch bisher) ?

Also ich meine in einem Forum gelesen zu haben, dass das Brummen leiser wird, wenn die Drehzahl etwas runtergeregelt wird - ergäbe ja auch Sinn.

Es ist also nicht möglich über Speedfan z.B. 80 % einzustellen bzw. könnte es eine Beschädigung nach sich ziehen ?

Gruß


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] Antec Kühler H2O 620*

Hi,

was mich nur wundert ist deine Aussage, dass die Pumpe stets auf 12 V (also 100 %) laufen soll, aber sich abhängig von der Flüssigkeitstemperatur regelt... 

Gruß


----------



## Malkolm (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] Antec Kühler H2O 620*

Das übernimmt wohl die interne Elektronik.
Die regelbaren Eheims (z.B. die AS XT) werden auch konstant mit 12V versorgt, aber können intern über die Elektronik in einem weitem Frequenzbereich betrieben werden.


----------



## ZeroKool1988 (19. August 2011)

*AW: [Review] Antec Kühler H2O 620*

Mhh dann werde ich wohl doch auf kurze bis mittlere Sicht das Teil verkaufen. Wie gesagt die Kühlleistung ist top, aber das Brummen bei meinem Silent PC auf Dauer schon nervig.

Greetz


----------



## Dakeeper99 (28. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Antec Kühler H2O 620*

Hallo!

Ich habe mir den 620 auch gekauft und kann ihn heute von der Packstation abholen.
Den @stock Lüfter möchter ich danna uch gleich gegen 2 Aerocool 120er LED austauschen
Meine Frage nun: Wie schliesse ich die "austausch" Lüfter dann an?
Kann ich quasi die pumpensteuerung ohne Lüfterkabel dann auf den cpu-lüfter stecker am mobo stecken?
Oder muss zwingend ein lüfter mit drann an die pumpensteuerung?

ooooder... kann ich einfach die 2 lüfter an meine vorhandene Lüftersteuerung anschliessen und die pumpe an die cpu lüftersteuerung vom mobo?

Reichen die Lüfter von Aerocool eigentlich? hmmm... sind diese hier: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Aerocool/Shark_Fan_12cm_Evil_Black_Edition/255010/?event=search

Wäre nett wenn jemand antworten könnte.

Danke im vorraus,
Holger


----------

